# Router Bit Test / Comparison



## Robert Brown (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to ask the question "What are the best bits out there?" but that's like asking what the best car is. Has anyone seen any sort of test or comparison of numerous router bits from different manufacturers? Maybe one that has some sort of science behind it. Not much...just a bit.

I saw the FWW article (in issue 191, I think). It was an interesting way of doing a test. Not overly scientific, but I'm sure there is some good info to obtain from the article.

If nobody knows of any tests my next question would be "How would you recommend a test for router bits be completed?". I'm sure there will be lots of opinions out there!

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Robert. Welcome to the router community. Glad to have you here.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Robert:



Robert Brown said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask the question "What are the best bits out there?" but that's like asking what the best car is. Has anyone seen any sort of test or comparison of numerous router bits from different manufacturers? Maybe one that has some sort of science behind it. Not much...just a bit.


Your best source of information is from an organization called "Carbide Processors." 
Whiteside, Wiha, Bondhus, Tenryu, SystiMatic, Southeast, Vortex, Woodpecker 

Tom Walz, the prez, has put together an insightful collection of "observations" on router bits. Well worth your examination.



> I saw the FWW article (in issue 191, I think). It was an interesting way of doing a test. Not overly scientific, but I'm sure there is some good info to obtain from the article.
> 
> If nobody knows of any tests my next question would be "How would you recommend a test for router bits be completed?". I'm sure there will be lots of opinions out there!


That is a very interesting problem. There is the consistency of the carbide in the bit, the temperature control in the weld, the method used to profile and sharpen the carbide, the species of wood, the moisture content in the wood, the age of the wood, the locale the wood came from, the speed of the router, the lateral pressure applied during the cut, the orientation of the bit there being a difference between 0 degrees off vertical and 1 degree off vertical...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

In magazine comparison testing of different brands of router bits Whiteside has always come out on top. You will find links to the articles somewhere on the forums, most likely in this section but way back.


----------

